# 

## tomy.76

witam mam studnię gł. na gł. 29 metrów,pompa wisi na około 21 metrach od powierzchni a lustro (poziom) wody jest na około 3 metrach od powierzchni(woda z dna studni wypycha ją na taką wys.) a mój problem polaga na tym że po włączeniu pompy z zegarkiem w ręku przez 1,5 minuty leci woda kryształ(czysta) póżniej przez 2-3 minuty leci mętna i po tym czasie znów zaczyna lecieć czysta i leci już cały czas czysta nawet gdyby chodziła cały czasnp.10 godzin---CÓŻ MOŻE BYĆ Z TĄ STUDNIĄ JEŻELI KTOŚ WIE PROSSZĘ O POMOC BO TO NIE JEST TANIA INWESTYCJA, mam pewne podejrzenie myślę że rura może być pęknięta i wchodzi do studni woda wierzchnia i to ona robi ten mętny kolor wody przez parę minut dopóki nie zostanie wypompowana przez pompę,bo po włączeniu gdy słup wody zaczyna opadać do około 20 metrów to wtedy leci brudna woda a gdy dojdzie do poziomu że pompa pobiera wodę tylko z głębi studni i słup wody stoi na gł.około20m. to leci zawsze czesta i taki etap zawsze się powtarza po włączeni pompy ;czysta brudna i znów czysta woda dopóki znów się nie wyłączy pompy. PRZOSZĘ O PODPOWIEDZI I FACHOWE PORADY CO WY MYŚLICIE NA TEN TEMAT CZY SŁUSZNE MOJE PODEJRZENIA CZY TO COŚ INNEGO??????????

----------


## lukol-bis

Przypuszcam, że zmętnienie powodują minerały wytrącane z wody w kontakcie z powietrzem. 
Łatwo sprawdzić, czy ta teza jest słuszna.
Nalej "czystej" wody do jakiegoś naczynia i odstaw na jakiś czas. Jeśli pojawi się zmętnienie lub wyraźny osad na dnie naczynia, to masz rozwiązanie zagadki, ale niestety nie problemu.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tig1

od jakiego czasu studnia jest użytkowana - nie jest to przypadkiem nowa studnia ?

----------


## Pablomx

dołączę się do tematu. Kupiłem działkę rekreacyjną na której również jest taka studnia. No i problem, bo po podłączeniu wody nic nie leci. Poprzedni właściciel, raczej właścicielka nie orientuje się co i jak. Jedynie powiedziała, że studnia nie była używana od ok 4 lat. Wiecie może, czy da się jeszcze coś z niej wyciągnąć?

----------


## tomy.76

witam ponownie i odpowiem koledze lukol-bis-spróbuję może to i prawda bo studnia ma otwartą rurę na działkę i może wiatr nawiewa piachu ale sprawdzę na tej czystej wodzie wyciągniętej przed zamknięciem a póżniej zamknę dolot powietrza i znów spróbuję, a koledze tig1 powiem że to nowa studnia(ale przepuściłe juz przez nią hektolitry wody od jesieni do dziś i dalej to samo) DZIĘKI ZA JUŻ I PROSZĘ O DALSZE PODPOWIEDZI JEŚLI KTOŚ MA JESZCZE KAIEŚ PROPOZYCJE CO DO MEGO PROBLEMU- CZEKAM I POZDRAWIAM

----------


## tig1

nawiać piachu co najwyżej może do studni kopanej a nie wierconej, poza ilością "wypompowanej" wody istotna jest też częstotliwość pompowania, generalnie z pokładów wodonośnych zasysamy poza wodą drobniejsze cząsteczki "piasku" proces ten trwa aż do momentu utworzenia się tuż pod filtrem niecki, a czas na to potrzebny zależy między innymi od ilości i częstotliwości pobieranej wody a także od wysokości złoża wodonośnego - rozwiązanie:
odpowiedni filtr - najrozsądniej wielokrotnego użytku i cierpliwość

należy pamiętać o tym że w nieużywanej dłuższy czas studni studni, problem ten powraca

----------


## tomy.76

wielkie dzięki za chęć pomocy ale powiem jeszcze że ziarnka piasku też lecą razem z tą mętną wodą  A MAM JESZCZE PYTANIE JAKIE SIĘ DAJE DO STUDNI GŁĘBINOWEJ RURY bo mi wstawili takie o śred.160mm siwe-(kolor jak do kanalizacji) tylko ścianki są dużo grubsze,a sąsiadowi inna firma(która robiła poprawkę po tej ekipie co mi wstawiła te szare,bo sąsiad miał podobny problem) wstawiła takie ciemno żółte też grubo ścienne i teraz pytanie które POWINNY BYĆ UŻYWANE DO STUDNI GŁ i czy powinni wyjąć uszczelki z kilichów czy zostawić .????CZY PRZYPADKIEM NIE WSTAWILI MI DZIADOSTWA? pozdrawiam   i mam jeszcze jedno pytanie JAK POWINIEN WYGLAĆ FILTR NA DOLE STUDNI(mój ma siatkę z oczkami trochę drobniejszą o tej od dociepleń) BO MI SIĘ PIACH PRZEDOSTAJE DO POMPY I JEJ WYDAJNOŚĆ SPADŁA O 50%- pompe mam Pedrollo

----------


## asimo

Jeśli ten temat jeszcze jest aktualny to proponuje podciągnąć pompę o 2-3 metry. Może zaciąga coś z odstojnika lub jest za blisko filtra - może o tym świadczyć piasek. 
Jeśli chodzi o rury to moim zdaniem powinny być niebieskie.
pozdr

----------


## martas_sa

A dlaczego niebieskie ??? Kolor ma jakies znaczenie ???

----------


## adam_mk

A mnie się wydaje, że rury to powinny być osłonowe...  :Roll:  
Pod ziemią ciemno - to kolorek bez znaczenia jest...
Mogą być nawet w błękitne gwiazdki z różowymi paskami...

Jak jest piach i są rury osłonowe to skąd ten piach?
Zabiera z dna odwiertu?
Pompę podnieść o jakie 2 metry!
A żwirek na dno odwiertu wrzucili?
Bo jak nie - to problem pozostanie.

A ta mętność?
Może jak się pompę włączy to rusza mułek z dna?
Znaczy - znowu podnieść pompę! (raz tylko!)

A badał ktoś tę wodę?
Tę "czystą" i "mętną"?
Czym się różnią?
(Sanepid bada)
Adam M.

Jak piasek leci "gęsto" to masz po pompie...
No, i ciśnienia pewnie już nie te...

----------


## T_omhacker

Witam.
Ja mam pompę głębinową - lustro na poziomie 48 m. Wąż zwykły niebieski, pompa wisi na stalowej lince. 
Jeśli ktoś nie ma wody w studni starego typu - czyt. z kręgami o średnicy pow. 1m - można ją ewentualnie pogłębiać. Osobiście tego nie robiłem, ale znajomy się tym zajmuje i wielokrotnie podkopanie o nawet 1m w głąb powodowało pojawienie się wody - mogło się również źródło przytkać jakimś kamieniem - też spotkał się z takim czymś w swojej karierze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## asimo

Kolory maja tu znaczenie. To zarządzanie wzrokowe. Np. żółty to gaz, szary kanaliza zwykła, pomarańczowy kanaliza ale odporniejsza na mróz... itd aż do wody - i tu panuje niebieski. 

Oczywiście za tym idzie technologia wykonania. 

Pompa nie powinna być blisko filtra ponieważ będzie podrywała piach. Wiem bo sam miałem podobny problem, podniosłem według rady firmy która mi studnię wierciła, więc może szanowny kolega który temat założył spróbuje.

----------


## adam_mk

asimo

Jakiego koloru dali Ci rury osłonowe odwiertu?  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Niebieskie?
Pewnie Rechau do GWC rurowego....
Te posrebrzane...
Adam M.

----------


## TomekC73

A daje się od spodu korek?. Ja mam korek drewniany, filtr zaczyna się 2 metry wyżej tam gdzie jest dobra woda, rurę mam wstawiaoną taką siwą, woda czysta i dobra. Właśnie robię hydrofornię - dzisiaj wykop do okoła rury na 2,4 m głęboki, wylewka od spodu z betonu teraz czekam aż beton dobrze zwiąże aby osadzić dreny śred wew 1,8m i izolacje ,izolacje.

----------


## adam_mk

Daje się korek.
Żwirowy. Dla piasku i mułu...
Zasypuje się warstwę na dno odwiertu, żeby piasek po pompie się nie szwendał...
Adam M.

----------


## tomy.76

a z tą pompą to była pomyłka jeśli chodzi o jej wydajność czyli spadek wydajności bo okazało się że elektryk jak podłączał prąd do mjoego domu pomylił fazy i pompa pracowała żle a jak paprawiłem te fazy to już jest ok. a nawet z tą studnią chba się też poprawiło a problemem była za duża wydajność pompy bo moje miała 6 tyś. litrów/godz  a jak jej zmniejszyłem przepustowść na zaworze na jakieś 2,5 litrów to jest prawie ok bo pompa nie wyciąga wody ze studni więcej niż powinna i pozwala wodzie swobodnie napływać do studni i nie wyciąga jej więcej niż jest jej na dole,gdy pompa za mocna to rwie wodę razem z tymi mętnymi kawałkami i piachem .SUMUJĄC WAŻNE ABY KUPIĆ POMPĘ O ODPOWIEDNIEJ WYDAJNOŚCI DO WYDAJNOŚCI STUDNI!!!!!!!!!!NIE ZA MOCNĄ.

----------


## TomekC73

No właśnie. Interesuje mnie ten temat bo niedługo będę robił instalację hydroforową w studni. U mnie woda wpływa do niej nie za bogato bo jakieś 450 l/h. W wodociagach powiedzieli że wystarczy  :Roll:  . Czyli jaką muszę dobrać pompę przy zbiorniku hydroforowym 200 l ? Do teraz pompowałem taką Ruska pompą zwykł za 100zł (nie pam wydajności), była ona sporo szybsza od wpł wody.

----------


## tomy.76

miom zdaniem trzeba kupić pompę o podobnej wydajności co studnia proszę popytać ludzi co takie pompy sprzedają trzeba też brać pod uwagę głębokość studni(chodzi o wysokość jaką pompa będzie musiała podnieść wodę aż do hydrofora) i powinneś wiedzieć czy pompa będzie nabijała ciśnienie do hydrofora(to też ważne przy zakupie) czy hydrofor sam będzie nabijał ciśnienie w swoim zbiorniku-wtedy pompa może być "słabsza"mieć mniejszą wydajność. Pompa powinna być tak dobrana aby chodziła z pełną przepustowością żeby nie trzeba było jej zdławiać zaworami żeby zminejszyć jej wydajność.pozdrawiam

----------


## bst

450l/h to bardzo mala wydajnosc pompy. Jak Ci przyjdzie do glowy myc samochod albo podlewac ogrodek to to odczujesz.

Ja mam pompe o wydajnosci 140l/min (8.4m3/h), zbiornik hydroforowy 300l (bo pozbywam sie w nim zelaza).
Do 200l zbiornika dal bym pompe 50-80l/min, przy Twojej glebokosci studni to jej wysokosc podnoszenia powinna byc z 80 metrow (czyli cisnienie maks. 8bar).
Wtedy ustawiasz sobie cisnienie na zbiorniku od 2 do 4 bar i pompa ma zapas mocy.

A to ze po wlaczeniu przez chwile leci metna woda z nowej studnii to normalne. Studnia sie musi oczyscic. Za kazdym wlaczeniem czas przez jaki bedzie leciala metna woda bedzie co raz krotszy.

Na razie sugeruje wstawic filtr dyskowy i o sprawie zapomniec.
Zmierzyc tez poziom zwierciadla dynamicznego (czyli o ile spada poziom wody jak rusza pompa i powiesic pompe z 5m ponizej.

----------


## mk CocaYna

wiem, że obecnie nie czas na studnie, bo to zima akurat.... ale potrzebujemy rady fachowców w temacie studni głębinowych. Studnia ma głębokość 36 metrów, wykopano ja w czerwcu. Początkowo oczywiście leciała z niej niezbyt pięknie pachnąca, woda z piachem i my zgodnie z instrukcjami "pompiarzy" pompowaliśmy, bo musi się oczyścić. Woda była później użytkowana, praktycznie tylko do celów budowlanych, ale trochę się niepokoiliśmy, że nadal śmierdzi i nadal jest w niej piach. Co więcej, im więcej pompowaliśmy wody, tym bardziej opadał poziom wody w kręgu betonowym, jaki umieściliśmy w pobliskim rowie melioracyjnym. Dziwny zbieg okoliczności. Zadzwoniliśmy do wykonawców studni, ale oni uspokajali, że wszystko jest ok. Teraz wyszło szydło z worka, bo zamontowaliśmy zbiornik na wodę użytkową i napełniając go filtr umieszczony w domu zapchał się kilogramem piachu. Woda nadal śmierdzi mułem. Wkrótce ma się u nas pokazać wykonawca studni, który twierdzi, że wystarczy wsypać żwirek, który będzie filtrował wodę i problem zniknie. Martwimy się jednak, czy tak naprawdę studnia została wykonana poprawnie. Kompletnie się na tym nie znamy, a za studnię zapłaciliśmy ponad 10 tyś., więc problem jest wagi ciężkiej.

----------


## urgot

Piasek w wodzie to zjawisko tzw piaszczenia. Jest to wina uszkodzenia siatki filtracyjnej lub jej złego doboru lub nie zastosowania obsybki filtracyjnej. Ogólnie błąd w sztuce który powinien zostać poprawiony przez wykonawce. 
Problem ze studniami jest tego typu, że ,,normalny" człowiek nie zna sie na tyle aby ,,dopilnować" roboty. Wylewkiczy  tytnki - na zasadzie prosto krzywo ładnie itp. ze studnią dużo dużo trudniej. 
Jeżeli chodzi o zapach to albo jest to naturalna właśność wody w tym rejonie spowodowana zawartością żelaza w warstwie wodonośnej albo nie został zabezpiaczony otwór i do studni dostaje się woda gruntowa.

----------


## mk CocaYna

no cóż, zgłaszając pierwszy raz problem naszemu wykonawcy, działaliśmy na zasadzie "coś tu jest nie tak, jak być powinno". Uspokoił nas słowami, że sytuacja się unormuje i że to nie jest powód do niepokoju. Teraz wiemy, że na 100% coś nadal nie gra. Najbardziej zastanawiający jest fakt, opadnięcia znacznego wody w kręgu betonowym w momencie wypompowywania wody z naszej studni. Sugerowaliśmy naszemu studniarzowi, że może tą wodę wypompowujemy ze studni, tzn. że przedostaje się ona do naszego ujęcia, stąd jej proporcjonalny ubytek w drenie w stosunku do ilości wody wypompowanej z naszej głębinówki, ale nasz wykonawca twierdził, że to niemożliwe. Woda w rowie melioracyjnym, tam gdzie umieściliśmy krąg betonowy, ma właśnie taki bagnisty zapach. 
Jutro nasz studniarz, przyjedzie ratować sytuację, ale tak naprawdę, to zależy od jego uczciwości, czy faktycznie przyzna się do błędu. Studnia była kosztowna, więc naprawianie błędu też, ciekawe czy będzie skory do ponoszenia kosztów....Martwi nas to bardzo, bo tak jak powiedział urgot jeśli coś skopie, to nawet nie będziemy wiedzieć co, a odczujemy to w kieszeni...

----------


## mk CocaYna

Liczymy na Wasze podpowiedzi, aby mieć choć trochę merytoryczne przygotowanie do spotkania ze studniarzem.

Dodam jeszcze, że w kręgu betonowym założonym do naszej studni przez kilka miesięcy letnich była zgromadzona woda, a jej poziom rósł i myśleliśmy już że zatopi zbiornik ciśnieniowy i inne urządzenia. Studniarz twierdził, że przyczyną jest wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Czy tak jednak powinno być?

----------


## adam_mk

Studnia ma głębokość... wykopano ją....
Znaczy - kręgowa?

No, to z opisu wychodzi mi, że po tych kręgach, w dół, przesącza się ta woda podtrawnikowa. Ta z aromatem.
Twoim celem było, jak mi się wydaje, sięgnięcie do wody nieco głębszej.
Raczej czystszej.
Po przebiciu kręgami warstw nieprzepuszczalnych i osiągnięciu kolejnego poziomu wodonośniego otoczenie kręgów powinno się ładnie samo uszczelnić rozmiękłą gliną, w której kopano.
Ale, chyba nie wyszło...

Ale to tylko tak na poczytane, z daleka i bez oglądania.
Chcesz mieć pewność, to są środki barwiące wodę. Do właśnie takich celów.
Dowal do melioracji i jak wyciągniesz barwną ze studni - to wszystko jasne.

Adam M.

----------


## mk CocaYna

Adam, oczywiście wywiercono, a nie wykopano   :big grin:   czyli nie kręgowa, ale głębinowa

----------


## adam_mk

No, bo już sobie tę robotę wyobraziłem i trochę mi gorzej od tego było!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Ale 80 metrowe kopane też są znane...

Powinna być z rurą osłonową.
Reszta bez zmian. Wychodzi, że się sączy po tej osłonie w dół.
Adam M.

----------


## mk CocaYna

A jakie remedium na taką dolegliwość powinni zastosować? Co skopali?

----------


## adam_mk

Jeżeli jest jak myślę, to trzeba uszczelnić przejście przez warstwy nieprzepuszczalne.

Bentonit?, Ilaki jakieś, glinowate...
Betonik na rzadko?
Nie mam pojęcia.
Tu nie jestem specjalistą.
Otarłem się tylko o problematykę.
Oni wiercili i będą musieli sobie z problemem poradzić.
Badanie jakieś robili?
Zapisywali w czym i jak głęboko wiercą?

Adam M.

----------


## mk CocaYna

'Oto jest pytanie   :ohmy:   Jutro pogadamy z "fahowcami"

----------


## Jurek_Z

Proponuję oddać wodę do badania. Odczyn i twardość oraz zawartość części organicznych pozwolą stwierdzić czy jest to woda podskórna czy nie.

----------


## urgot

My odcinamy wody gruntowe granulatem który wsypany do otworu pod wpływem wody pęcznieje i uszczelnia przestrzeń pomiędzy rurą a otworem. Nazwy handlowe są rozmaite.

----------


## mk CocaYna

Macie rację, badania wody tak czy siak należy zrobić. Poczekamy na efekt dzisiejszej wizyty studniarza, a potem damy wodę na badania. A z prawnego punktu widzenia jaki jest okres rękojmi na wykonaną studnię?

----------


## dedek76

Witam,ja również mam pytanie odnośnie studni głębinowej.Otóż w czerwcu została wywiercona u mnie studnia 36m,pełny sukces ,jest dużo czystej wody żadnych problemów.Używałem jej sporadycznie do celów budowlanych.Teraz przed zimą wyciągłem pompę ze studni i nie wiem kiedy będę używał ponownie.Do zamieszkania w nowym domu długi czas więc i wody raczej nie będę potrzebował.Moje pytanie jest czy jeśli studnia głębinowa nie bedzie użytkowana przez dłuzszy czas np.2-3 lata czy to może mieć jakiś negatywny wpływ na nią?czy jest wskazane aby od czasu do czasu wypompować trochę wody ze studni?czy może jest to nie potrzebne i bez sensu?

----------


## kurt76

Witam, 
Czy ktos moglby mi podac namiar na solidnego wykonawce studni glebinowej z rejonu gniezno, jarocin, wrzesnia srem, sroda?

Ciezko cos namierzyc...

----------


## mk CocaYna

Jurek_Z chyba faktycznie musimy oddać wodę do badania. Przyjechali nasi studniarze, wsypali do naszej głębinówki żwir i czekali aż piach przestanie pojawiać, ale się nie doczekali. Piach nadal jest w naszej wodzie. /teraz mają wymienić filtr, ale czy to pomoże? Najciekawsze jest to, że po kilku dniach pompowania wody z naszej studni głębinowej, znów opadła woda w kręgu betonowym, umiejscowionym w blisko położonym rowie melioracyjnym. Czyżby do naszej studni przeciekały swobodnie wody gruntowe? Nasz wykonawca studni, uparcie i z przekonaniem twierdzi, że opadanie poziomu wody w drenie, nie ma żadnego związku z pompowaniem wody z naszej głębinówki. Jesteśmy wkurzeni, bo nie po to płaciliśmy grube pieniądze, żeby pić wodę z rowu melioracyjnego!

----------


## adam_mk

Nie chcę wieszczyć, ale jakby pęknięta rura osłonowa...
Hermetyczna kamera, oświetlacz (dioda LED na jakie 3V), całość na linkę i do dziury.
Oglądać na monitorze jakim.
Powinno być widać jak to wygląda.

Adam M.

----------


## TomiAyomi

Witam planuje wiercenie studni głębinowej czy można to robić późną jesienią  ? ? ? tz w grudniu, jakieś przeciwwskazania ?
jestem na etapie szukania studniarzy, może ktoś polecić sprawdzoną solidną firmę ? zachodniopomorskie, pomorskie (okolice Darłowa)

----------


## urgot

Nie ma przeciwwskazań kiedy będzie wiercona studnia. Doilnuj żeby studniarze zastosowali solidną obsybke filtra żeby nie mieć problemów jak przedmówca.

----------


## mk CocaYna

adam_mk mam nadzieję, że Twoja diagnoza się nie potwierdzi. Nie wiem, czy powinniśmy to sami sprawdzać, zdiagnozowanie problemu i naprawa powinna leżeć po stronie naszego studniarza. Myślicie, że powinniśmy na tym etapie złożyć pisemną reklamację? 
Nasz wykonawca wprawdzie twierdzi, że usunie usterkę nawet jesli będzie musiał wykopać nową studnię, ale nie wiem czy tak całkowicie mu zaufać, żeby później nie pluć sobie w brodę...
Firma z tradycją "studniarską" od czterech pokoleń, ale czy wierzyć im na słowo?

----------


## bst

Jezeli do glebinowej przecieka woda podskorna to wyjdzie to na badaniach - tzn bedzie ponad norma poziom azotanow/azotynow, byc moze amoniak no i bakterie.

----------


## dedek76

Witam,ja również mam pytanie odnośnie studni głębinowej.Otóż w czerwcu została wywiercona u mnie studnia 36m,pełny sukces ,jest dużo czystej wody żadnych problemów.Używałem jej sporadycznie do celów budowlanych.Teraz przed zimą wyciągłem pompę ze studni i nie wiem kiedy będę używał ponownie.Do zamieszkania w nowym domu długi czas więc i wody raczej nie będę potrzebował.Moje pytanie jest czy jeśli studnia głębinowa nie bedzie użytkowana przez dłuzszy czas np.2-3 lata czy to może mieć jakiś negatywny wpływ na nią?czy jest wskazane aby od czasu do czasu wypompować trochę wody ze studni?czy może jest to nie potrzebne i bez sensu?



Przepraszam ale przypomnę się z moim pytaniem.Szczególnie chciałbym wiedzieć co sądzi o tym urgot i adam_mk.Dziękuję.

----------


## urgot

Studni nic sie nie stanie. Należy tylko zabezpieczyć rure aby nic nie dostawało sie do środka łącznie z wodami gruntowymi roztopowymi.

----------


## langerob25

> Witam,ja również mam pytanie odnośnie studni głębinowej.Otóż w czerwcu została wywiercona u mnie studnia 36m,pełny sukces ,jest dużo czystej wody żadnych problemów.Używałem jej sporadycznie do celów budowlanych.Teraz przed zimą wyciągłem pompę ze studni i nie wiem kiedy będę używał ponownie.Do zamieszkania w nowym domu długi czas więc i wody raczej nie będę potrzebował.Moje pytanie jest czy jeśli studnia głębinowa nie bedzie użytkowana przez dłuzszy czas np.2-3 lata czy to może mieć jakiś negatywny wpływ na nią?czy jest wskazane aby od czasu do czasu wypompować trochę wody ze studni?czy może jest to nie potrzebne i bez sensu?
> 
> 
> 
> Przepraszam ale przypomnę się z moim pytaniem.Szczególnie chciałbym wiedzieć co sądzi o tym urgot i adam_mk.Dziękuję.


Ja bym tą pompę w wodzie przechował przez zimę  na Twoim miejscu

----------


## dedek76

Dzięki za opinie ale czy mógłbyś uzasadnić dlaczego miałbym przechować pompę przez zimę w wodzie?.Dodam tylko,iż nie mam jeszcze zrobionego połączenia studni z domem tzn.rura(niebieska plastikowa) od wody leżała sobie luzem na ziemi a ,że była w niej ciągle woda to musiałem wyjąć gdyż mróz rozsadziłby tę rurę.
Urgot  studnia jest zabezpieczona aby nic się tam nie dostało.    :Wink2:

----------


## langerob25

Pisało u mnie w gwarancji,że po wyciągnięciu pompy z wody i nie używaniu przez dłuższy czas mogą zablokować się wirniki.Ja swoją mam w piwnicy w beczce i raz czasem uruchamiam na momencik.Myślę ,że pewnie wystarczy ją dobrze osuszyć,ale przed uruchomieniem sprawdzić czy wirnik nie jest zablokowany

----------


## adam_mk

Dokładnie tak.
Pompa raz zamoczona powinna już w wodzie zostać. Wtedy czuje się najlepiej.
Pomysł z beczką dobry.
Może w niej zimować..
Adam M.

----------


## urgot

Chyba nie koniecznie pompa musi spoczywać w wodzie. Stare grudziądzkie żeliwne czasem przyrdzewiały, nowe pompy nie mają tego problemu nierdzewka i plastik.

----------


## dedek76

Ja swoją wyciągłem ,suszy się w ciepłym miejscu i mam nadzieję,że przy powtórnym używaniu będzie pracować bez zastrzeżeń(choć nie mam pewności)

----------


## mk CocaYna

Krótki raport z placu boju, czyli jak obecnie wygląda woda w naszej studni. Przyjechał nasz zwykonawca i najpierw sypał jakiś żwir do studni (nazywał to filtrem), ale piach nadal się w wodzie pojawiał. Potem nasz studniarz podjął decyzję, że należy wymienić filtr, co też uczyniono i póki co leci czysta, przezroczysta z kranu. 

Wątpliowści jednak, odnośnie tego czy do głębinówki nie przeciekają wody gruntowe, nadal pozostały. Nasz studniarz twierdzi, że wszystko jest ok i badania wody nie są konieczne, a ponieważ nie mieliśmy w umowie żadnego zapisu, iż takie badania ma nam zrobić wykonawca, musimy je sami zlecić.
Czy podstawowe badanie wody, powinno wykazać, że dostaje się do niej woda gruntowa?

----------


## urgot

Jak wyglądała wymiana filtra?

----------


## mk CocaYna

Proszę oto filtr

----------


## urgot

No... wymiana filtra to nie jest napewno. Dostałeś dodatkowy filtr wpuszczony do studni, który ma na celu zapobiec piaszczeniu studni. Wymiana filtra wiązałaby się z wykonaniem nowego odwiertu. Ale jeżeli jest wszystko dobrze to nie ma co szukać dziury w całym. Dosłownie.

----------


## marcin_u

Wierce teraz studnie pozyczonym recznym sprzetem w metalowej rurze osłonowej,po wyierceniu studni zamierzam wpuscic do srodka rury pcv o mniejszej srednicy od tych metalowych ktore potem wyciagne. problem widze jednak w tym ze po wyciagnieciu tych metalowych rur pozostanie szczelina miedzy rura pcv a ziemia .mam wody gruntowe juz na 1m i boje sie ze ta woda bedzie sie dostawac ta szczelina w dol do wod polozonych nizej.
czy mam słuszne obawy? czy moze to sie jakos samo zasklepi? a moze trzeba to jakos zatkac tylko czym i jak?

----------


## mk CocaYna

No jasny gwint! Nic nie jest dobrze. Pokusiliśmy się o wykonanie badań wody z naszej"głębinówki" i dziś otrzymaliśmy wstępne wyniki. Mamy całe roje bakterii z grupy coli, mikroorganizmy w stężeniach znacznie obiegających od normy, mętność wody również znacznie powyżej normy, azotyny, azotany i mangan też niestety znacznie przekraczają dopuszczalne normy. Pani z laboratorium w rozmowie telefonicznej wspomniała, że jeśli pokazalibyśmy te badania w Sanepidzie to natychmiast zamknąłby nam i zaplombował studnie!

Dzwonię do naszego wykonawcy i niby chce naprawić swój błąd, ale zaczyna kręcić, tzn. twierdzi, że będą jeszcze uszczelniać studnię, chyba jakimś karbonidem, jeśli dobrze słyszałam... Po cho....ę to, skoro już tyle wcześniej tego sypali i nawet piaszczeniu to nie dało rady? Kiedy wspomniałam o naszych dodatkowych kosztach (przyłączenie do domu, badania laboratoryjne) wykonawca zaczął się denerwować i mówi, że jeśli będę szła na udry, to nawet reklamacji mi nie uzna, bo zawierał umowę na ilość, a nie jakość wody. Czegoś tu nie rozumiem, przecież ja nie płaciłam za studnię kopaną z wodami gruntowymi, ale za studnię głębinową!

----------


## mk CocaYna

Dziwne jest to, że nawet nie chciał tych naszych badań oglądać. A podobno miał całą sytuację omówić z geologiem, to co będzie omawiał, skoro nie ma wyników badań?

----------


## SS

> No jasny gwint! Nic nie jest dobrze. -  jakość wody. Czegoś tu nie rozumiem, przecież ja nie płaciłam za studnię kopaną z wodami gruntowymi, ale za studnię głębinową!


Możesz zrobic odręczny rysunek studni?
tzn warstwy, rodzaj i głebkokość orurowania, numer siatki filtracyjnej, wydajność pompy, posadowienie filtru, uszczelnienia zewnetrzne, główka studni, rodzaj wykonanej obsypki
ta prośba dotyczy tych wszystkich którzy mają kłopoty ze  studniami bo inaczej jest wróżenie z kart a tak moze będzie jak pomóc

----------


## mk CocaYna

Cześć, niestety trudno będzie z rysunkiem, ale postaram się podać więcej szczegółów. Nasz wykonawca nie zaopatrzył nas przezornie w zbyt dużą ilość dokumentacji, ale mamy coś takiego jak: Profil geologiczny odwiertu:

1)0,00-05 m gleba
2)0,5 - 3,00 glina szara zapiaszczona
3)3,00m-14m glina szara zwałowa
4)14m-22,00 m glina szara zapiaszczona
5/22,00m-29,00m piasek średnioziarnisty
Część czynna filtra studziennego od 23m do 29m

Nie wiadomo jednak czy to co nam podano to prawda, ponieważ podczas robót wykonawca twierdził, że natrafił na skałę na głębokości 9,5 m aż do 11 m, czego w powyższej specyfikacji nie uwzględniono.
Wydajność studni 5 m3 na dobę.

Oprócz tego mamy jeszcze jakiś certyfikat wyrobu, który dotyczy chyba rur - Tamfelt SP 10, wykonane z poliamidu, włókno monofilament, szerokość 1,11 m.

Nam to nic nie mówi.....

----------


## urgot

Wątpie żeby inwestor miał informacje typu nr siatki. Studniarz nie zrobił korka iłowego i wody gruntowe pakuja do warstwy wodonośnej.

----------


## mk CocaYna

urgot, a na czym to ma polegać? Czy to jest ten drobny piasek, którym obsypywano odwiert? Cholewa mamy kłopot nie lada...Czy najrozsądniejsze rozwiązanie to nowy odwiert?

Na poniedziałek mamy umówionego geodetę na obmiar budynku i przyłączy od obioru naszego domu...

----------


## grataka89

Witam! Mam problem: moji rodzice 2 tygodnie temu rozpoczeli uzytkowanie studni glebinowej. Niestety musieli zaprzestac jej uzytkowania, gdyz woda po podgrzaniu jest poprostu czerwona. Badania wykazały minimalny nadmiar żelaza. Studnia znajduje się na 11m. Sasiednie domy posiadaja takze pompy jednakze nie maja takich problemow. Cala zabawa z pompa niestety troche kosztowala, ale okazala sie zwyczajnie bezuzyteczna. Czy istnieja jakies filtry, albo czy istnieje jakies inne rozwiazanie mojego problemu?

----------


## mk CocaYna

No cóż, nasz spec od studni proponuje jej dezynfekcję. Szczerze mówiąc, nie wiem do czego to wszystko prowadzi...

----------


## SS

Przy minimalnym przekroczeniu woda nie robiła by sie czerwona
W tej samej warstwie wodonosnej mogą znajdowac się miejsca o większej lub mniejszej zawartości żelaza, czasem nawet posadowienie filtru niżej lu b wyżej daje wodę lepszą lub gorszą

----------


## urgot

Zróbcie dezynfekcje studni oraz solidne pompowanie. Jeżeli nie będzie piasku a wyniki badania wody wyjdą ok to sprawe trzeba uznać za zamkniętą.

----------


## mk CocaYna

urgot, jeśli woda gruntowa przecieka do studni, to w jaki sposób może pomóc dezynfekcja? Pewnie pomoże na trochę, a później problem powróci...

----------


## urgot

Widzisz,
nie wierciłem tej studni, nie potrafie jednoznacznie stwierdzić na 100%.
Wykonanie ogólnie mówiąc słabe. Na zdjęciach z budowy widać jak wode do wiercenia dowozi autko osobowe - skąd była czerpana? staw?  rzeka? Jeżeli mam racje to może być to źródło bakterii. Teraz tak, jeżeli bakterie dostały się podczas wiercenia to dezynfekcja je usunie. Jeżeli były w wodzie wcześniej to pomoże na chwile, jeżeli dostają się do studni ze względu na złe wykonanie (brak korka iłowego) pomoże na chwile. Rozmawiaj z wykonawcą, wziął kase niech myśli.

----------


## mk CocaYna

Wiem, że masz rację to wykonawca powinien myśleć i myśli tylko mam wrażenie, że myśli co by tu zrobić, żeby jak najtaniej usunąć problem i mieć nas z głowy.

Najchętniej złożyłabym oficjalną reklamację, powołując się na zasadę rękojmi, ale  z drugiej strony wolelibyśmy jakoś się z nim dogadać i pozbyć się problemu. Wpakowaliśmy w studnię ponad 10 tyś zł i teraz jeśli będziemy się szarpać z wykonawcą, czas nie będzie działał na naszą korzyść.

Wykonawca nawet stwierdził, że on gwarantuje tylko ilość wody i jeśli złożymy oficjalną reklamację, to on ją odrzuci i nic mu nie będziemy mogli zrobić

----------


## PliP

Przestudiowałem cały temat i mam pytanie:
Kilka tyg. temu miałem wywierconą studnię na 21m. Mam zamiar wykonać pompowanie wody. Jakiej pompy użyć aby w tym samym dniu nie padła od drobin piasku iłu i mułu.
Dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## mk CocaYna

No to kicha całkowita! 

Nasz wykonawca kilkakrotnie już naprawiał studnię, sypał jakiś żwir do środka, instalował dodatkowy filtr, chlorował wodę 3 lub 4 razy, a ostatnio podniósł naziemną część, mam na myśli instalację w drenie, o jakieś kilkadziesiąt centymetrów w górę i co? Nic się nie zmieniło. Znów zrobiliśmy badania i poziom bakterii przekroczony jest prawi pięciokrotnie. 

Składamy oficjalną reklamację, ale potrzebuję Waszej pomocy - urgot, SS - czy możecie polecić rzeczoznawcę, który będzie mógł ocenić czy studnia wykonana jest prawidłowo? Ile może kosztować taka ekspertyza?

Bardzo potrzebujemy Waszej pomocy ...

----------


## Castaway

To teraz ja: wszystko zaczęł o się od tego, że padła mi pompa....wada fabryczna - nieszczelność/spalone kable itd.

Studnie 30m miałem wierconą w maju 2009 i od razu po przeczyszczeniu zatopiłem w niej pompę i wszystko było pięknie, super woda itd.. do czasu tegorocznych ulew majowych. Nie mieszkam na terenie zalewowym, ale jednak wody gruntowe zrobiły swoje. Otóż u mnie rurę mam schowaną w dwóch kręgach betonowych  tak, że wystaje mi jakieś 0,5m nad poziom dna (spodu drugiego kręgu). Poziom gruntu na zewnątrz studni(kręgów) był jakieś 30cm poniżej górnej krawędzi kręgów. W czasie tegorocznych ulew w kręgach niestety stała woda, nie przykryła wprawdzie samej rury(która i tak była zabezpieczona) ale jednak stała. Wieko studni na kręgach było raczej szczelne, więc wniosek prosty, że podeszła woda gruntowa. Trochę tej wody odpompowałem, reszta odparowała i moim oczom ukazała się czarna dziura wokół rury  :jaw drop:  . Zawołałem specjalistów, którzy stwierdzili, że obsypka poszła w pi...u na dół i po pierwsze trzeba to uszczelnić zalewając rzadką gliną tak długo, aż się więcej nie zmieści i woda wyjdzie na góre, po drugie trzeba zrobić drenaż wokół studni i wewnątrz studni i dobrze by było te kręgi zabezpieczyć folią. Tak też zrobiłem. Lałem do tej dziury przez trzy dni jakieś 20-25 wiader gliny płynnej o konsystencji rzadkiej śmietany, owinąłem studnie folią, ułożyłem drenaż i powinno być ok. Od tygodnia pompuje wodę ze studni małą pompką z Castoramy zanurzoną ok 10m w studni i jakieś 4m od lustra i o ile na początku przez 15 min leciała czysta piękna woda tak teraz od 6 dni leci non stop kawa z mlekiem, choć dzisiaj po raz pierwszy pojawiła się w miarę czysta woda. Zastanawiam się tylko, czy znów za jakiś czas nie będę musiał uszczelniać tej studni bo może znowu całe uszczelnienie pójdzie w pi..u. Jutro mam zamiar opuścić tą cherlawą pompkę jeszcze niżej i zobaczę co pociągnie z jakiś 15-20 metrów, ale skoro dziś było w miarę czysto to może jutro będzie jeszcze lepiej i będzie można na stałe Grundfos-a wrzucić? 
Macie podobne doświadczenia?

----------


## pospieszalski1

Witam mam problem i chciałem zapytać o poradę. Mam studnię przydomową o głębokości 13m. Dotychczas poziom wody był stały ok. 3 m od dna. Po ostatniej powodzi nastąpiła radykalna zmiana, po każdej większej ulewie poziom wody zaczymał się podnosić . gdy otworzyłem dekiel studni zobaczyłem że przy piatym kręgu studni zaczyna wyciekać woda, podnosząc poziom wody o kilka kręgów w górę, jednocześnie z kranu zaczyna natychmiast woda brudna. zaznaczam ze studnia jest położona na terenie o podłożu <celina>. początkowo myślałem ze powodem brudnej wody byly krety, postanowiłem obetonowac studnie na głebokosc 1 m. jednak przy nastepnej ulewie mimo szczelnego betonu woda dalej zaczela sie wlewac do studni. kopiąc rów pod zabetonowanie stwierdzilem ze w jednym miejscu ziemia byla wyjatkowo miekka, nasunelo mi to podejzenie ze byc moze utworzyla sie jakas nowa zyla doprowadzjaca wode z pól do studni, jesli mozecie doradzcie co mam w tej sytuacji zrobic. jak zabezpieczyc przed nie pozadana woda??

----------


## pospieszalski1

mama zapytanie, jak zatamowac ciek wodny <żyle wodna>
ktory wyzłobił sobie droge do mojej studni ??
i  zanieczyszcza mi studie przy kazdej wiekszej ulewie??
prosze o pomoc

----------


## Castaway

a mógłbyś coś więcej napisać? jakiś rysunek, albo coś?

----------


## aniao75

Witam! Przepraszam, ale ja tak trochę z innej beczki :smile:  Poszukuję pilnie wykonawców studni głębinowej na granicy woj. lubuskiego z dolnośląskim a konkretnie Żagań. Mam takowych ale wołają ponad 200 za metr, szukam coś tańszego :smile:  Sąsiedzi mają wodę na głębokości ok 20 m więc jet co wiercić :smile:  Proszę o wiadomość na meila [email protected]     Z góry dziękuję :smile:

----------


## jp123

> Witam! Przepraszam, ale ja tak trochę z innej beczki Poszukuję pilnie wykonawców studni głębinowej na granicy woj. lubuskiego z dolnośląskim a konkretnie Żagań. Mam takowych ale wołają ponad 200 za metr, szukam coś tańszego Sąsiedzi mają wodę na głębokości ok 20 m więc jet co wiercić Proszę o wiadomość na meila [email protected]     Z góry dziękuję


Ja płaciłem sporą kase bo 260 za mb już  wpuscili nawet 2 betony  ale gwarantowali że wody nie braknie a wkoło jest problem nawet ze zwykła studnia i wywiercili i to nie głeboko bo 28 mb ale woda jest tak, że zależy gdzie mieszkasz i jakie masz mozliwosci jak by nie było wody wkoło to bys dał wszystkie pieniądze aby mieć wode a nie dowozić a mnie to czekało beczkowóz i to byłby problem .Firma od studni powiedziała mi że jest dobrze najpierw mieć studnie a potem dom nie na odwrót

----------


## m4rsh4ll

mk CocaYna ile wynosi koszt badania czystości wody jaki przeprowadziłeś ?

----------


## Banialuka

Witam. Mam problem z moją studnią głębinową i firmą która mi tą studnie wykopała. Odwiert na 29 metrów. Odebrana na jesień. Przez zimę było ok. Woda czysta, klarowna, dużo żelaza i manganu ( taki rejon ), po odkażeniu zero bakterii. Temperatura powietrza wzrosła, śnieg się powoli topi i w kranie nagle zaczyna lecieć syf. Mętna woda, czasami nawet lekko brązowa. Dzwonię do firmy, przyjeżdżają, tłumaczą, że teraz zmienili technologię i musza coś poprawić. Sypią 14 wiaderek żwiru z jakimś betonem co się rozpręża pod wpływem wody i miało byś wszystko uszczelnione. Wg. zaleceń wypompowuję wodę cały dzień. Efekt. Woda jest jeszcze gorsza. Wcześniej była mętna, teraz jest kawa z mlekiem. Przyjeżdża ekipa i mówi , że wszystko jest dobrze zrobione. Może gdzieś się zrobiła szczelina pomiędzy płytami (warstwami ziemi) przez którą wpływa woda gruntowa, ale oni nie mogą na to nic poradzić. Dzień później, zrobiło się jeszcze cieplej i zaobserwowałem, że w wewnętrznej rurze skapuje jakaś woda na lustro wody. Pytanie do was, czy tak ma być  ? Czy mam dzwonić do tych patałachów jeszcze raz. Przez telefon gościu mi tłumaczył, że to woda przedostaje się z filtra ... Moim zdaniem bzdura. Poniżej link do filmiku ze studni. Ważny jest dźwięk kapiącej wody .... Proszę o pomoc ... !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYW-0...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam. Mam problem z moją studnią głębinową i firmą która mi tą studnie wykopała. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYW-0...ature=youtu.be


Czemu na filmie widac 2 rury? Czy ta grubsza to jest rura oslonowa pozostala z wiercenia a ta mniejsza to wlasciwa rura studzienna zakonczona filtrem?
Jesli tak to moja "diagnoza" jest nastepujaca, ze woda to kapie ale pomiedzy obie rury., znaczy sie rura oslonowa jest gdzies nieszczelna, a woda opadowa/roztopowa sie tam dostaje. Na filmie nie widac zaburzonego lustra wody w wewnetrznej rurze.

Poprawnie wykonana studnia, to:
 - filtr studzienny obsypany zwirem filtracyjnym dobranym do warstwy wodonosnej 
 - ponad zwirem filtracyjnym uszczelnienie od wyzszych warstw. 

Specjalista nie jestem, ale owo uszczelnienie mozna zrobic pewnie z gliny, iłu, lub jakimis peczniejacymi mineralnymi uszczelniaczami.
Jesli wykonawca robil uszczelnienie dopiero teraz, to w zadne bajki o zmianie technologii nie dawaj wiary! Zapytaj czym wczesniej odwiert uszczelniono. Bo pewnie niczym nie uszczelniono liczac ze zasypany ze sam sie jakos uszczelni .

Jesli "fachofcy" tlumacza ze woda sie przedostaje przez filtr, to tez cos kreca. Bo woda ma sie przez filtr przedostawac. Ze sie przedostaje bardzo brudna tzn ze zrobili zly filtr, zle dobrali zwir filtracyjny, tudziez go nie dali wogole (takie przypadki tez widzialem). Ewentualnie zakonczyli wiercenie w zlej warstwie, i pompa zasysa jakis bardzo drobny material co skutkuje metna woda. Typowa warstwa wodonosna tu gruby zwir - gruby to pomiedzy zarnami jest kupa miejsca dla wody. 

Po mojemu - przyszly roztopy. Wzdluz rury oslonowej ktora nie zostala uszczelniona/zabezpieczona od wyzszych warstw sciekaja Ci wody opadowe. Stad brduna woda.


marcin

----------


## urgot

Strasznie cienka ścianka tej rury wewnętrznej. Albo pęknięta rura  albo studniarze dopiero się uczą. Szkoda że uczą się za wasze pieniądze i nerwy.

----------


## Banialuka

Witam. Dzisiaj zrobiło się już naprawdę ciepło i wszystko się szybko topi. Moja Studnia tego nie ogarnia. Poniżej film jak to teraz wygląda. Co robić ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbWXTBQKuf4

----------


## Banialuka

Witam. Dzisiaj zrobiło się już naprawdę ciepło i wszystko się szybko topi. Moja Studnia tego nie ogarnia. Poniżej film jak to teraz wygląda. Co robić ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbWXTBQKuf4

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam. Dzisiaj zrobiło się już naprawdę ciepło i wszystko się szybko topi. Moja Studnia tego nie ogarnia. Poniżej film jak to teraz wygląda. Co robić ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbWXTBQKuf4


Jesli jest nieszczelna (np peknieta) rura oslonowa to jedyne co mozesz robic to zastrzelic wykonawce lub sie z nim sadzic jesli masz fakture rzecz jasna. Ale w naszym pieknym kraju moze to potrwac pare lat. Z doswidczenia wiem, ze wziecie prawnika, ktory tylko napisze pisma wzywajace do poprawnego wywiazania sie z umowy (bo jak nie to sprawa sadowa) czesto wystarcza, bo sie partacz przestraszy, poprawi (jesli sie da) badz kase odda. Chociaz na nowa studnie bedzie.

Jesli rura oslonowa jest szczelna a woda sie przelala do rury od gory, to mozna zrobic szczelna obudowe studni, rure zabezpieczyc od gory szczelna glowica. Jednak z poprzednich opisow i filmu wynika raczej ze byc moze ta rure oslonowa jest uszkodzona, lub warstwa wodonosna nie zostal prawidlowo zaizolowana i woda powierzchniowa leje sie tam wzdluz rury oslonowej.

Nasz szybko nie zrobisz raczej nic. Ewentualnie pompa do brudnej wody mozesz wypompowywac co do tej obudowy z kregow naplywa z roztopow. Ale to leczenie syfa pudrem jest obawiam sie  ::-(: 

Jesli rura jest peknieta to nie zrobisz nic. Jesli warstwa wodonosna nie zostala prawidlowo zaizolowana to mozna to probowac uszczelniac, sypiac tam mineralne peczniejace uszczelniacze. Tu pierwsza strona ktora wyplul gogiel:
http://www.hydroglobal.com/gliny-peczniejace.html
Moim zdaniem rura oslonowa nie jest peknieta, bo tak by Ci sie dzialo od poczatku, a stalo sie dopiero przy roztopach. Chyba ze rura jest peknieta bardzo wysoko powyzej zwyczajowego poziomu wody gruntowej.

Na pewno zawezwanie profesjonalnej firmy ktora sie zajmuje wierceniem i moze regeneracja studni i zna sie na tym. Nie pana Zdzisia ktory se trojnog zespawal i studnie wierci, tylko FIRMY. Ze znajomoscia technologii, geologii, nowoczesnych materialow itd.

marcin

----------


## Castaway

> Czemu na filmie widac 2 rury? Czy ta grubsza to jest rura oslonowa pozostala z wiercenia a ta mniejsza to wlasciwa rura studzienna zakonczona filtrem?
> Jesli tak to moja "diagnoza" jest nastepujaca, ze woda to kapie ale pomiedzy obie rury., znaczy sie rura oslonowa jest gdzies nieszczelna, a woda opadowa/roztopowa sie tam dostaje. Na filmie nie widac zaburzonego lustra wody w wewnetrznej rurze.


No te dwie rury to jakieś dziwne jest, ale może się tak robi, nie wiem. Choć to trochę dziwne. 
Ja mam jedną i problem miałem podobny tzn. nic mi nie kapało, ale po jakimś czasie woda zrobiła się mętna o czym pisałem kilka postów wcześniej. 




> Specjalista nie jestem, ale owo uszczelnienie mozna zrobic pewnie z gliny, iłu, lub jakimis peczniejacymi mineralnymi uszczelniaczami.


No można, ale co tu uszczelniać? Chyba tylko tą rurę osłonową z zewnątrz pod warunkiem, że zrobił Ci się jakiś "zawał" wzdłuż (tak było u mnie).
Ewentualnie można spróbować uszczelniać obszar między rurami, ale jak to nie wiem. 

U siebie lałem glinę i dało radę. 




> Po mojemu - przyszly roztopy. Wzdluz rury oslonowej ktora nie zostala uszczelniona/zabezpieczona od wyzszych warstw sciekaja Ci wody opadowe. Stad brduna woda.


Też tak myślę. 
Może drenaż wokół studni by pomógł i uszczelnienie kręgów, no ale to już później.

----------


## rafi667

Nie tworząc nowego tematu podepne się tutaj.
Otóż studnie wykonano mi w lutym ma dlebokośc 27metrów rura stalowa okolo 200mm do rury wsypano 3 worki żwirku bez piasku tylko kamyczki okolo 5mm srednicy.
Woda jest przepompowywana praktycznie codziennie co okolo 2 godziny problem polega na tym,że ciągle leci metna woda koloru ciemnego: szarego/czarnego.
Pompa jest zawieszona okolo 2 metrów od dna studni na której znajduje się zwir czyli okolo 23 metrów pod powierzchnią gruntu.
Po wlaniu do wiaderka osadza się ciemny osad drobinki piasku.
Na początku przez 2 tygodnie leciało praktycznie błoto.
I tutaj pytanie czy coś jest nie tak,że przez niemal 2 miesiące studnia nie oczyściła się jeszcze?
Wedlug wykonawcy przepompywać tylko jak długo;/

----------


## Jastrząb

> Nie tworząc nowego tematu podepne się tutaj.
> Otóż studnie wykonano mi w lutym ma dlebokośc 27metrów rura stalowa okolo 200mm do rury wsypano 3 worki żwirku bez piasku tylko kamyczki okolo 5mm srednicy.
> Woda jest przepompowywana praktycznie codziennie co okolo 2 godziny problem polega na tym,że ciągle leci metna woda koloru ciemnego: szarego/czarnego.
> Pompa jest zawieszona okolo 2 metrów od dna studni na której znajduje się zwir czyli okolo 23 metrów pod powierzchnią gruntu.
> Po wlaniu do wiaderka osadza się ciemny osad drobinki piasku.
> Na początku przez 2 tygodnie leciało praktycznie błoto.
> I tutaj pytanie czy coś jest nie tak,że przez niemal 2 miesiące studnia nie oczyściła się jeszcze?
> Wedlug wykonawcy przepompywać tylko jak długo;/


Poczytaj watki tutaj. Byly podobne problemy opisywane. Powodow moze byc kilka:
 - wiercenie zakonczono w zle warstwie, owszem wodonosnej (skoro pompujesz) ale zawierajacej duzo drobnego materialu. Mojemu sasiadowi tak zrobili. Z miesaic walczyl pompujac w ta i nazad, az sie zamulilo kopletnie i przestalo leciec wogole. Wykonawca przycisniety do muru przyznal sie ze to chyba byla kurzawka, a nie w porzadna zwirowa warsta, a nie chcialo mu sie wiercic dalej. MYslal ze sie uda. Studnia wyeircona 5m dalej i 5m glebiej dziala bez zarzutu!
 - zle zabezpieczono rure studzienna od zewnatrz, nie uszczelniono jej poprawnie syf z wyzszych warstw leje sie po rurze na dol az do filtra

Studnia po poprawnym wykonaniu powinna byc przepompowana, ale nie powinno to trwac jakos dluzej niz dobe. To chodzi o wypompowanie tego co do warstwy wodonosnej dostalo sie w czasie wiercenia. TO powinno sie dac szybko wypompowac. Jesli leci zas caly czas, to znaczy ze studnia sama z siebie jest zrodlem owego piasku, czyli niedobrze , czyli studniarze spaprali. A ze mowia ze sie przepompuje. Zrobili fuszerke, Co maja mowic.Przyznac sie? To nie w tym kraju, nie z naszymi fachofcami.

marcin

----------


## Castaway

Ja bym spróbował podnieść pompę tak z metr.

Generalnie zgadzam się z przedmówcą, z tym że ...24h to trochę mało na to aby "wyczyścić" studnie, no ale 2 miesiące to zdecydowanie za dużo i coś jest spaprane.  Niestety. 




> Woda jest przepompowywana praktycznie codziennie co okolo 2 godziny problem polega na tym,że ciągle leci metna woda koloru ciemnego: szarego/czarnego.


   Znaczy nie bardzo rozumiem. Na ile włączasz pompę? Na 15min co 2h czy jak? 
Jak pompowałem u siebie to tak ze 2 - 3 godz. ciągłego lania było. Potem ewentualnie godzinka przerwy i znów. Mętna woda leciała za każdym ponownym uruchomieniem po przerwie, ale tak po tygodniu już była na oko ok i...nawet oddałem ją do badania.... i dobra jest. 

Człowiek, który robił mi tą studnie mówił, że to tak może być bo studnia musi zacząć pracować i zawsze na dnie pod rurą tworzy się niecka, ale zanim ona się zrobi to trochę czasu minie i trochę wody trzeba przelać. Ale 2 miesiące to jednak trochę dużo. 

Ja bym spróbował podnieść pompę.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ja bym spróbował podnieść pompę tak z metr.


To bedzie leczenie syfa pudrem. Skoro to studni dostaja sie drobiny (a nie powinny) tzn ze studnia jest spaprana. Zgaduje ze chodzi Ci o to ze jak podniesiesz pompe, to nie bedzie ona zasysala brudu z warstwy wodonosnej. Tzn, ze ten syf w warstwie wodonosnej zostanie i raczej nie wplynie pozytywnie na wydajnosc ani dlugowiecznosc studni. Z czym wracamy do punktu wyjscia czyli faktu ze studnia jest zrobiona zle bo tyle tego mułu tam byc nie powinno.





> Generalnie zgadzam się z przedmówcą, z tym że ...24h to trochę mało na to aby "wyczyścić" studnie.


Czemu malo? Jeszcze raz. Jak studnia jest zrobiona poprawnie, dobrze zaizolowana, skonczona w sensownej warstwie wodonosnej, filtr zrobiony zgodnie ze sztuka to nie musi to trwac dluzej. Serio. Z mojej studni lecial szary syf przez pol godziny. Potem woda byla juz czysta. Pompowala sie z 18h. Zadnego piachu w wodzie igdzie nie widzialem. Poguglaj sobie pompowanie oczyszczajace studni. Jak sie trafi na jakies opracowania czy to naukowe, czy to firm geologicznych (nie pana Zdzisia z wiertnica), to takie czasy oczyszczania sa najczesciej podawane. Potrzeba *duzo* dluzszego pompowania moim zdaniem sugeruje ze ze studnia jest cos nie tak.

marcin

----------


## zdzich82

Witajcie,

mam pytanie, w warunkach zabudowy mam szambo i studnie jeśli chodzi o wodę i ścieki. PGKiM wydał decyzje podobną decyzje a w kwestii kanalizy i przyłącza wody odmowną z uwagi braku możliwości sieci w najbliższych latach obok naszej działki, mimo planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego na terenie miejscowości. Są podejrzenia ze woda jest nie zdatna do spożycia, zbyt duże stężenie żelaza i azotanów.
Zatem zastanawiam się:
Skoro nie ma warunków bytowych do pobierania wody pitnej i do codziennej egzystencji  wg warunków zabudowy, a w owych warunkach znajduje się również adnotacja o br braku możliwości przyłączenia komunalki, jak można było wydać warunki zabudowy?? Mamy się wprowadzać w przyszłym roku....
Coś słyszałam o uzdatniaczu wody, pytanie kto za to zapłaci, ponieważ nie było o żadnym ale  mowy w momencie wydawania warunków zabudowy i zapewnień z gminy.
Co wy na to czy w tym przypadku komunalka musi podciągnąć kanalizę i wodę???

----------


## Jastrząb

> Są podejrzenia ze woda jest nie zdatna do spożycia, zbyt duże stężenie żelaza i azotanów.
> Coś słyszałam o uzdatniaczu wody, pytanie kto za to zapłaci, ponieważ nie było o żadnym ale  mowy w momencie wydawania warunków zabudowy i zapewnień z gminy.


Tak, wode mozna najprawdopodobniej uzdatnic. Rzadko trafia sie woda tak syfiasta zeby jej uzdatnienie bylo niewykonalne. 
Pewnie z 95% studni glebinowych zawiera wode nie nadajaca sie do spozycia wedlug norm. Najczesciej jest to wlasnie zelazo.
Kto za to uzdatnienie zaplaci? Obawiam sie ze Ty. Tego czy woda jest zdatna do picia bez uzdatniania nie dowiesz sie dopoki studni nie wywiercisz. Czasem 2 studnie oddalone o 5m moga miec diametralnie rozna wode. Nie wymagasz chyba, zeby gmina na swoj koszt, przed wydaniem warunkow zabudowy wiercila Ci studnie zeby sie upewnic czy woda jest zdatna do picia czy nie.
Rownie dobrze moglbys zarzadac od gminy zeby zrobila badanie geofizyczne gruntu zeby sprawdzic czy mozliwe jest posadowienie domu, bo moze sie trafc pare metrow torfu na ktorym domu zbudowac sie nie da. 




> Skoro nie ma warunków bytowych do pobierania wody pitnej i do codziennej egzystencji  wg warunków zabudowy, a w owych warunkach znajduje się również adnotacja o br braku możliwości przyłączenia komunalki, jak można było wydać warunki zabudowy??


Warunki zabudowy tudziez MPZP okreslaja co wolno zrobic na Twojej dzialce. Gmina nie ma obowiazku sprawdzenia *czy sie da*. Twoja dzialka, Twoje ryzyko. Gmina w takim przypadku bezszczelnie odpowie (i slusznie) ze se trzeba bylo kupic dzialke uzbrojona. W cywilizowanych krajach nie dostalbys pozwolenia na budowe bez uzbrojenia. Ale my mamy takie zapoznienia w infrastrukturze (woda, scieki), ze takie obostrzenie zabilo by budownictwo jednorodzinne. Moze za kilkanascie lat....




> Co wy na to czy w tym przypadku komunalka musi podciągnąć kanalizę i wodę???


Zaklad uslug komunalnych niestety nic nie musi  ::-(:  Nie istnieje mechanizm ktorym moglbys ich przymusic do budowy sieci do Ciebie. Mozesz negocjowac, przekonywac, robic pospolite ruszenie z najblizszymi sasiadami itd, itp. 

pozdrawiam
marcin

----------


## rafi667

Co do studni mam na nia fakturę wiec i gwarancje,aczkolwiek wykonawca twierdzi,ze może się oczyszczac nawet do pol roku.
Wczoraj wyciagnelem pompe wyczyscilem wszystko wpuscilem spowrotem z tym,ze tym razem spuscilem do camego dolu i unioslem o jakies 20cm co sie okazalo czarne blodo z wiaderka wody osadzila sie centrymetrowa warstwa.
Popompuje przez kilka dni i zobaczymy jak nie bedzie efektu to chyba tylko sad;/

----------


## zdzich82

Jednym słowem będzie pod górkę i jak sobie nie pomogę to nikt mi nie pomorze.  Jakoś damy rade ale dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## Castaway

> To bedzie leczenie syfa pudrem.


Jeśli taka metoda będzie skuteczna, to czemu nie? Bo to, że jest tania i prosta w zastosowaniu nie podlega dyskusji.  

Chyba, że masz lepszy pomysł, żeby koledze doradzić. 




> Skoro to studni dostaja sie drobiny (a nie powinny) tzn ze studnia jest spaprana. Zgaduje ze chodzi Ci o to ze jak podniesiesz pompe, to nie bedzie ona zasysala brudu z warstwy wodonosnej. Tzn, ze ten syf w warstwie wodonosnej zostanie i raczej nie wplynie pozytywnie na wydajnosc ani dlugowiecznosc studni. Z czym wracamy do punktu wyjscia czyli faktu ze studnia jest zrobiona zle bo tyle tego mułu tam byc nie powinno.


I tu się zgadzam, nigdzie nie napisałem, że studnia nie jest spaprana, bo jest spaprana z tego co kolega rafi667 napisał. 




> Czemu malo? Jeszcze raz. Jak studnia jest zrobiona poprawnie, dobrze zaizolowana, skonczona w sensownej warstwie wodonosnej, filtr zrobiony zgodnie ze sztuka to nie musi to trwac dluzej. Serio. Z mojej studni lecial szary syf przez pol godziny. Potem woda byla juz czysta. Pompowala sie z 18h. Zadnego piachu w wodzie igdzie nie widzialem. Poguglaj sobie pompowanie oczyszczajace studni. Jak sie trafi na jakies opracowania czy to naukowe, czy to firm geologicznych (nie pana Zdzisia z wiertnica), to takie czasy oczyszczania sa najczesciej podawane. Potrzeba *duzo* dluzszego pompowania moim zdaniem sugeruje ze ze studnia jest cos nie tak.


Pewnie masz rację, ja tylko bazowałem na własnym doświadczeniu i teraz problemów nie mam, ani z wydajnością, ani z jakością.  :smile: 
Co pokazuje tylko, że nie należy się tak sztywno trzymać tych 24 godzin. I nie sądzę, żeby którykolwiek geolog, hydrolog itd.. dał gwarancję, że w każdym wypadku woda będzie czysta i dobra po 24h pompowania. Zazwyczaj tak jest, ale nie zawsze.

Tak czy owak rafi667 jak by mi ktoś powiedział, że mam pompować pół roku to pompowania to bym się wku...znaczy "zaniepokoił". Ale pompuj, tak jak piszesz kilka dni bo studnia musi pracować i może będzie ok. A jak nie to...rzeczoznawca i sąd(choć to ostateczność).

----------


## compi

Również miałem problem z niesolidnym studniarzem. Podejrzewam, że również mógł nie wykonać wszystkiego solidnie, bo nad głową mu nie stałem. Również przez długi czas, miesiące, woda była nienajczystsza. Teraz kryształ. Może trochę pocieszę tym postem.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jednym słowem będzie pod górkę i jak sobie nie pomogę to nikt mi nie pomorze.


Jak to w zyciu  :wink:  Przynajmniej forumowicze doradza co zrobic z woda jak juz bedziesz mial ta studnie!

powodzenia
marcin

----------


## ridick

Witam, poczytałem posty odnośnie wód gruntowych. Nieciekawe sytuacje w niektórych przypadkach współczuję.

Ja aktualnie realizuję studnię głębinową, a raczej już została wykonana. Mam przejść do jej odbioru, nie jestem pewien w niej co do zabezpieczenia związanego właśnie z wodami gruntowymi.

Została ona zasypana żwirem, z tego co słyszałem powinna ona być betonowana od góry na wysokości od góry 5m.

Jakie powinno być zabezpieczenie przed wodami gruntowymi w takiej studni ?
Proszę o w miarę szybką odpowiedź.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jakie powinno być zabezpieczenie przed wodami gruntowymi w takiej studni ?
> Proszę o w miarę szybką odpowiedź.


Glina.
Najczesciej pod postacia granulatow, ktore maja wlasciwosci peczniejace pod wplywem wody.
Ot pierwsze z gugla:

http://www.geofilter.pl/gliny-peczniejace.html

marcin

----------


## rafi667

> Nie tworząc nowego tematu podepne się tutaj.
> Otóż studnie wykonano mi w lutym ma dlebokośc 27metrów rura stalowa okolo 200mm do rury wsypano 3 worki żwirku bez piasku tylko kamyczki okolo 5mm srednicy.
> Woda jest przepompowywana praktycznie codziennie co okolo 2 godziny problem polega na tym,że ciągle leci metna woda koloru ciemnego: szarego/czarnego.
> Pompa jest zawieszona okolo 2 metrów od dna studni na której znajduje się zwir czyli okolo 23 metrów pod powierzchnią gruntu.
> Po wlaniu do wiaderka osadza się ciemny osad drobinki piasku.
> Na początku przez 2 tygodnie leciało praktycznie błoto.
> I tutaj pytanie czy coś jest nie tak,że przez niemal 2 miesiące studnia nie oczyściła się jeszcze?
> Wedlug wykonawcy przepompywać tylko jak długo;/


Niestety temat studni powraca :sad: 
Owszem studnia się oczyściła woda jest zdatna do picia,a co Ciekawe mineralizowa.
Ale problem pojawia się po deszczu;/
Otóż po deszczu leci brudna woda brudna czyli metna nie zawiera drobinkow piasku jest po prostu ciemna.
Co może być przyczyną? peknieta rura oslonowa stalowa jest na calej dlugosci studni

----------


## kulca

Odświeżę temat problemu ze studnią:
u mnie wywiercona na 20m, wsadzono rurę 125 do głębokości 17,5m, bez obsybki żwirowej, ponacinane na dole jako filtr, bez siatki filtracyjnej (ponoć warstwa jaka jest by tą siatkę szybko zatkała). Po wsadzeniu rur i próbnym pompowaniu była mała wydajność, próbowano wiercić głębiej, w poszukiwaniu lepszej warstwy, bez skutecznie. Efektem jest brak denka na dole rury. Obecnie wydajność około 200l/h, ale jest dużo drobnego piasku który mi zapycha filtr siatkowy. Czy jak nasypię żwiru na dno, problem piasku zniknie? Jak to ew inaczej uszczelnić?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Odświeżę temat problemu ze studnią:
> u mnie wywiercona na 20m, wsadzono rurę 125 do głębokości 17,5m, bez obsybki żwirowej, ponacinane na dole jako filtr, bez siatki filtracyjnej (ponoć warstwa jaka jest by tą siatkę szybko zatkała). Po wsadzeniu rur i próbnym pompowaniu była mała wydajność, próbowano wiercić głębiej, w poszukiwaniu lepszej warstwy, bez skutecznie. Efektem jest brak denka na dole rury. Obecnie wydajność około 200l/h, ale jest dużo drobnego piasku który mi zapycha filtr siatkowy. Czy jak nasypię żwiru na dno, problem piasku zniknie? Jak to ew inaczej uszczelnić?


Pomysl. Jak drobny muł zapycha filtr siatkowy to zapcha przeciez tez filtr zwirowy wysypany na dno rury.
200l/h to nie studni, to nie warstwa wodonosna. 
Ile glebiej bylo wiercone w poszukiwaniu warstwy wodonosnej? Kolo mnie ludzie maja studnie 100m, nie mniej niz 60m.
Wykonaj badania geofizyczne, koszt pareset PLN, zeby sie dowiedziec na jakiej glebokosci masz porzadna warstwe wodonosna. Wzglednie poszukaj dostep do map geodezyjnych na ktorych to bedzie wykazane.


marcin

----------


## freemc

> witam mam studnię gł. na gł. 29 metrów,pompa wisi na około 21 metrach od powierzchni a lustro (poziom) wody jest na około 3 metrach od powierzchni(woda z dna studni wypycha ją na taką wys.) a mój problem polaga na tym że po włączeniu pompy z zegarkiem w ręku przez 1,5 minuty leci woda kryształ(czysta) póżniej przez 2-3 minuty leci mętna i po tym czasie znów zaczyna lecieć czysta i leci już cały czas czysta nawet gdyby chodziła cały czasnp.10 godzin---CÓŻ MOŻE BYĆ Z TĄ STUDNIĄ JEŻELI KTOŚ WIE PROSSZĘ O POMOC BO TO NIE JEST TANIA INWESTYCJA, mam pewne podejrzenie myślę że rura może być pęknięta i wchodzi do studni woda wierzchnia i to ona robi ten mętny kolor wody przez parę minut dopóki nie zostanie wypompowana przez pompę,bo po włączeniu gdy słup wody zaczyna opadać do około 20 metrów to wtedy leci brudna woda a gdy dojdzie do poziomu że pompa pobiera wodę tylko z głębi studni i słup wody stoi na gł.około20m. to leci zawsze czesta i taki etap zawsze się powtarza po włączeni pompy ;czysta brudna i znów czysta woda dopóki znów się nie wyłączy pompy. PRZOSZĘ O PODPOWIEDZI I FACHOWE PORADY CO WY MYŚLICIE NA TEN TEMAT CZY SŁUSZNE MOJE PODEJRZENIA CZY TO COŚ INNEGO??????????


Cześć, możesz powiedzieć co było przyczyna tego zmętnienia? I czy udało się uporać? - jeżeli oczywiście pamiętasz bo minęło 100 lat

----------


## marcinbbb

Dziś tak z innej beczki jak mówiłem o studni głębinowej tak zrobiłem, po około 1h przy świdrze dokopałem się do wód podskórnych na głębokości około 2,5m. Teraz jadę do sklepu po rury osłonowe 150mm i wiercę zamieniam na szlamówkę.

----------


## funky_koval

???

----------


## adam_mk

Do kibla i miotły wodnej dobra na pewno.
A co?
Technicznej idzie sporo...

Adam M.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ty chcesz używać tą wodę używać w domu?


TYLKO do podlewania ogrodu i warzywniaka. W domu mam kranówkę z sieci.

Dokładnie Adam u mnie już zwykła kręgowa przestała wystarczać a i znacząco poziom wody się obniżył. Stąd decyzja o kręceniu czegoś takiego. Niestety pojawiła się glina i robi się ciężej ale daje radę.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Dajesz jakieś filtry do tego?


Nie zajeżdżam pompę od żwiru i piasku a później wymieniam pompę na nową  :wink:  No jasne że jest tam "filtr" a woda ma lecieć kryształ.
Przekopałem się przez około 40 cm gliny... trwało to strasznie długo.

@kudlaty bardzo dobre pieniądze niezależnie od sprzętu i warto dopłacić do lepszego inwertera.

----------


## Marek.M

> Do kibla i miotły wodnej dobra na pewno.
> A co?
> Technicznej idzie sporo...
> 
> Adam M.


Do kibla jak nie jest zbyt twarda i/lub zażelaziona, do kibelka najlepsza miękka deszczówka, mniej chemii trzeba.

----------


## marcinbbb

Tu mogę napisać coś więcej udało mi się dokopać do pierwszej warstwy wodonośnej wypompowane dziś około 5,5m3 wody i lustra nie udało się zerwać.


Widać że cały czas te najmniejsze drobiny są w wodzie, ale tak to musi wyglądać. Jutro z rana mam zamiar wbić się kolejne 1-1,5m w glebę i to będzie koniec. Wtedy dopiero zacznę finalne pompowanie i dokończę "filtr" i ma lecieć kryształowa woda.

----------


## .Piotr.

Jeżeli ze studni wierconej mogę wypompowac jedynie 200-250 l na godzinę, to czy nie jest to stanowczo za mało? 
Jaka powina byc minimalna wydajność studni wierconej?

----------


## adam_mk

minimalna?
5 litrów na godzinę...

Prawo wodne mówi o 5 m3 na dobę. 
Normalne korzystanie z wody się to nazywa.
A studnia daje tyle ile daje...

Adam M.

----------


## .Piotr.

> minimalna?
> 5 litrów na godzinę...
> 
> Prawo wodne mówi o 5 m3 na dobę. 
> Normalne korzystanie z wody się to nazywa.
> A studnia daje tyle ile daje...
> 
> Adam M.


Co ma do tego prawo wodne ? Studnia może mieć wydajność 5m3/h, a ja zobowiązuję się nie czerpać z niej więcej niż 5m3/dobę powyżej też można tylko trzeba mieć pozwolenie.
Sprostuję. Jaka powinna być minimalna wydajność studni w gospodarstwie domowym?

----------


## adam_mk

Jak dużym?
I... babiniec?
 :Lol: 

Sporą...

Adam M.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Co ma do tego prawo wodne ? Studnia może mieć wydajność 5m3/h, a ja zobowiązuję się nie czerpać z niej więcej niż 5m3/dobę powyżej też można tylko trzeba mieć pozwolenie.
> Sprostuję. Jaka powinna być minimalna wydajność studni w gospodarstwie domowym?


Adam_mk jak zwykle poraża konkretnością  ::-(: 

Nie ma jednej właściwej wydajności. Jednemu starczy 500L/h inny musi mieć 5000L/h. Sam musisz określić ile potrzebujesz. Policz krany z których ta woda ma leciec. 4L/min to generalnie jeden lekko odkręcony kran.
Czy to starczy na Twoje potrzeby tutaj nikt CI nie powie.

Parę uwag:
1. Pompa nie powinna mieć wydajości większej niż studnia, bo będzie CI często wypmpowywać wodę poniżej samej siebie, lub zasysać powietrze. Wtedy koniecznie musisz mieć jakieś zabezepiczenie przed tzw suchoobiegiem. Albo wbudowane w pompę albo osobne z pływakami, czy czujnikami. Inaczej pompa szybko zakończy żywot.
Ciężko jest znależć pompę o tak małej wydajności. Typowe pompy do studni wierconej mają wydajności liczone w m3/h.

2. Tak generalnie studnia o tak marnej wydajności nie rokuje na długą żywtoność. Szybko się zamuli, względnie okresowo może wysychać. Zwłaszcza jak podaje mnóśtwo piasku. Jeśli nie mieszkasz w terenie o trudnych warunkach hydrogeologicznych (np jakieś skały) to dobrej warstwy wodonośnej z wierconej studni ~100m można pompować non-stop wiele m3/h. Mój wodociąg gminny pompuje średnio 50m3/h. I to są studnie rzędu 200-300mm średnicy. I tak przez wiele lat.

----------


## marcinbbb

Moja kręcona już ładnie się wypłukała i myślę że tak do 5m3 dobowo to z niej wylewałem aby zrobić lepszą bańkę. Niestety nadal wylewam drobny pył jednak w porównaniu z wcześniejszymi zdjęciami woda jest o wiele bardziej przejrzysta.
Rurę mogę jeszcze trochę wbić ale wiązało by się to ze schodzeniem do studni czego nie lubię i bronię się przed tym rękoma i nogami.

----------


## emdej

Podepnę się do tematu.

We czwartek zakończono u mnie odwiert studni głębinowej. Założona jest rura 160, filtr, żwir. Na razie umieszczono pompę tymczasową, by studnia się przepłukała. Pierwszego dnia woda była lana bez przerwy przez 6h, potem kilka razy po godzinie z godziną przerwy. Od piątku to samo, godzina pracy/godzina przerwy, 4-5 cykli dziennie. Mamy niedzielę, przy pierwszym uruchomieniu nadal leci szara, bardzo mętna woda, co więcej woda ta po odlaniu do naczynia po 48h minimalnie zaczyna się krystalizować. Po 5min od włączenia zaczyna lecieć klarowniejsza, po ok 30min prawie taka jak "z kranu".

studnia głębokość 51m, lustro wody 6,7m (nie obniża się). Wydajność ok 6m3/h (przy obecnej pompie).

Jest się czym martwić? Dużo czasu potrzeba, by przestał lecieć taki syf?

----------

